# Richfield, Ohio slot car show dates?



## BRPHO

Hey guys when is the Richfield slot car show date?

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Rolls

APRIL 17TH, 2011

****RICHFIELD DAYS INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)

ADMISSION $5.00ea. 9:30 am – 3:30 pm Tables $30 and floor rights $20 in advance

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Marty

I will be set up and have a HT member ID of some kind. Stop by, say hello:wave:, spend some money:dude:.

Marty


----------



## raypunzel

*early sat nite sales??*

Will there be any reason to stop by sat evening for some browsing room to room? What time is recommended if there is room to room dealing?
Ray


----------



## Marty

raypunzel said:


> Will there be any reason to stop by sat evening for some browsing room to room? What time is recommended if there is room to room dealing?
> Ray


I know I won't get there until sunday morning.

Marty


----------



## mittens29

Hope you also stop by and say Hello to Honda and Me - Mittens.
We will be getting in on Saturday afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

raypunzel said:


> Will there be any reason to stop by sat evening for some browsing room to room? What time is recommended if there is room to room dealing?
> Ray


Yes, there is!!! I will be there about 12 noon. Jeff (MotorCity Toyz) will be there also. We will open up our rooms after suppertime (about 6PM till?) for buying/selling/trading. So by all means do stop in Saturday night and shop around.


----------



## honda27

*room to room*

hello guys ill be having in room sales at 6 pm to along with mittens29 please stop buy and and say hello and look at our goodies ty honda27 & mittens 29


----------



## SCJ

Brad put on another great show with many new faces and a few that I haven't seen for MANY, MANY years.

I even got something for my collection!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcasimation

*Best Slot Car Show This Year*

Best slot Car show this year!!!! I was at St. Louis last weekend and the Richfield show blow it out of the water, in people though the door and sale's at my table. Great job by Brad and all the people that help him do the show each year. I found a Tyco Can Am car I have be looking for for at lest 10 years, thanks to Tom Stumph.


----------



## AfxToo

I have to say that this last Richfield show was particularly good. I spent quite a bit more than I thought I would because the selection was great and the dealers were making deals. I saw stuff there that I have not seen in a few years. Great show Brad. Thanks also to all the vendors for coming out and bringing such a solid lineup.

New acquisitions: http://min.us/mvnWfq2

Believe it or not I had no clean Shadow bodies before the show. Now I have 6 - for $10.


----------



## honda27

*show*

it was a good show good going brad was my and mittens first time here doing this show was a good one hope to see all u guys at the midwest slotcar show in highland ind on sunday nov 20 th 2011 got to keep the shows going ty


----------



## Rolls

AfxToo said:


> I have to say that this last Richfield show was particularly good. I spent quite a bit more than I thought I would because the selection was great and the dealers were making deals. I saw stuff there that I have not seen in a few years. Great show Brad. Thanks also to all the vendors for coming out and bringing such a solid lineup.
> 
> New acquisitions: http://min.us/mvnWfq2
> 
> Believe it or not I had no clean Shadow bodies before the show. Now I have 6 - for $10.


A great haul! The 510 is to die for!! Pristine.


----------



## partspig

Got to say that this was a really good show!! I had a really good time and did really well! First time I have been to Brad's show in a couple shows. Will definitely plan on being at the next one!! It was good to see Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, JefF Clemence, Marty Ruiz and many more of my friends there! I did miss the two crazy canucks!! Wonder where they were? Hope to see all you Hobby Talkers there this fall!!!


----------



## Marty

partspig said:


> Got to say that this was a really good show!! I had a really good time and did really well! First time I have been to Brad's show in a couple shows. Will definitely plan on being at the next one!! It was good to see Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, JefF Clemence, Marty Ruiz and many more of my friends there! I did miss the two crazy canucks!! Wonder where they were? Hope to see all you Hobby Talkers there this fall!!!


Good to see you again!

Where are the pics?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## XracerHO

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by partspig
> I did miss the two crazy canucks!! Wonder where they were?


Other commitments for the date but glad to hear it was a good show & sorry we missed it. See you at the fall show. ..RL


----------

